# got a idea for a fursona (update, made a basic ref)



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

i was thinking of a male german shepherd sona revolved around vore as well as other things. his name would be Xenith. he would be black and white, (note. would this make him easier to draw?). he would be 8 feet tall, (he can grow bigger). his story would be he was a experimental weapon developed in a secret lab by a mad scientist for world domination. got treated horribly. found the right time to break out. but instead of killing the scientist, he turned him in, and led the police to the lab. i'll have to work on his story more later. his personality is that he's a kind person who tries not to hurt people since he was abused. he would be protective of his friends if he gains any. he'll eat people and digest them painlessly if they want him to but will always reform them later. he would mainly be a predator but i am ok with him being prey. and that's all i can think of. sorry for the wall of text!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 21, 2019)

Nice ^-^


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 21, 2019)

I like his backstory, very creative!


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

thanks buds. now i just need to get art of him...or should i continue building him?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 21, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> thanks buds. now i just need to get art of him...or should i continue building him?


Why not both? Get a full description, tey to get art and in the mean time, continue building him up.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Why not both? Get a full description, tey to get art and in the mean time, continue building him up.


what do you mean by full description? like his looks and stuff?


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 21, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> what do you mean by full description? like his looks and stuff?



What I'd do is make a super basic full-body sketch of him - doesn't matter if it's bad, but it really helps other artists to have a visual reference.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> What I'd do is make a super basic full-body sketch of him - doesn't matter if it's bad, but it really helps other artists to have a visual reference.


hmm is there a base for a german shepherd i can get? i just plan on like a anthro shepherd, no hairstyles or any of that fancy stuff..for now. and also i would have to get something to draw on my phone and keep it private from my family. i'm paranoid about them finding out about all this.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 21, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> hmm is there a base for a german shepherd i can get? i just plan on like a anthro shepherd, no hairstyles or any of that fancy stuff..for now. and also i would have to get something to draw on my phone and keep it private from my family. i'm paranoid about them finding out about all this.



A quick search digs up this: anthro german shepherd base by samalamb-bases on DeviantArt
it does say to notify/credit the artist if you use it btw
since it's transparent, you should be able to use your drawing app to color on a layer below the lines


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 21, 2019)

^


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> A quick search digs up this: anthro german shepherd base by samalamb-bases on DeviantArt
> it does say to notify/credit the artist if you use it btw
> since it's transparent, you should be able to use your drawing app to color on a layer below the lines


ahh i couldn't find a base thank you


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 21, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> ahh i couldn't find a base thank you



No problem! I'm off to bed, but good luck ^^


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

so, after 3 hours ending at 3:am, this is the general idea for Xenith. however there are two pics that are slightly different each other and can't choose which one should be the reference. (credit goes to samalamb-bases on DA) (don't mind the testing on the female base) (changes are on the cheek) i'm feeling the no black on the cheeks. anywhere not black should be white fur. the sclera of his eyes would be black. the iris would be white and the pupil would be black. i also can't decide if i want plantigrade feet/paws or digitgrade feet/paws..i'm thinking plantigrade paws like a human you know?


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

also i had no idea how to use sketch master...or any drawing apps...and did this with my fingers...bed time...


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> also i had no idea how to use sketch master...or any drawing apps...and did this with my fingers...bed time...


whelp. i posted the first pic on FAF so uh....yeah.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 21, 2019)

Hey, that's a good start! Now I'd suggest finalizing which version you like best and then taking it to the Art Sales and Auctions board (if you can spend the money) or Art Exchanges and Trades (if you can't). If you don't get any takers, I can draw something for you for free when I'm not busy (I may be very busy this week).


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Hey, that's a good start! Now I'd suggest finalizing which version you like best and then taking it to the Art Sales and Auctions board (if you can spend the money) or Art Exchanges and Trades (if you can't). If you don't get any takers, I can draw something for you for free when I'm not busy (I may be very busy this week).


i don't wanna sound like a dolt but what do you mean by finalize exactly? i think i know how i want him now though. and i'm gonna attempt the art exchange board cuz i'm trying to save muneh. if i have to buy a ref then i will. i just need a artist that fits what i'm looking for.


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 21, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> i don't wanna sound like a dolt but what do you mean by finalize exactly? i think i know how i want him now though. and i'm gonna attempt the art exchange board cuz i'm trying to save muneh. if i have to buy a ref then i will. i just need a artist that fits what i'm looking for.



Oh, I thought you were still undecided on the cheek thing. If you're done, then go ahead!


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

Tallow_Phoenix said:


> Oh, I thought you were still undecided on the cheek thing. If you're done, then go ahead!


well i posted in the art exchange and trade board. now we wait.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

i really appreciate you two sticking by me and helping me, like, a LOT. Thanks peeps.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Oct 21, 2019)

np


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 21, 2019)

I heard vore came as soon as I could be bothered to.



canislupis666 said:


> i was thinking of a male german shepherd sona revolved around vore as well as other things. his name would be Xenith. he would be black and white, (note. would this make him easier to draw?). he would be 8 feet tall, (he can grow bigger). his story would be he was a experimental weapon developed in a secret lab by a mad scientist for world domination. got treated horribly. found the right time to break out. but instead of killing the scientist, he turned him in, and led the police to the lab. i'll have to work on his story more later. his personality is that he's a kind person who tries not to hurt people since he was abused. he would be protective of his friends if he gains any. he'll eat people and digest them painlessly if they want him to but will always reform them later. he would mainly be a predator but i am ok with him being prey. and that's all i can think of. sorry for the wall of text!


Hmm, technically you shouldn't worry about "is it easy to draw?" you should more worry about "Can someone visualize him".
Ah, a fellow 8 feet tall person. (Main sona is 8'10", no it's not the protogen) Although not a switch/prey. 

He sure does have that friendly giant vibe, one that I love, especially since my sona is also like that, or at least usually is when I roleplay as him outside of his main lore, but even then his main lore is just him doing whatever he likes, often making people happy at times without them knowing.

The question is, will he only be an oral vore? For example will he have a tail maw? Your tail maw doesn't even need to be obvious like some people do, it could just appear as a normal tail, and truthfully it actually is a lot of fun and handy for a lot of stuff.
I only ask of this because if you ever get a reference might be ideal to have it shown just for sake of showing it off.


Otherwise, anything else about your sona? I understand you're doing his species but... What clothing does he wear, what accessories is he often known to have?
I'll use mine as an example:
Like is an 8'10" tall Grizzlybold, wearing a short sleeved red shirt and blue shorts; His eyes are emerald green and can often be seen with masks of different emotions and scuplting tools.
He appears friendly and even trustworthy, happy to give people hugs; Although some say his masks hide a dark truth about him...



canislupis666 said:


> thanks buds. now i just need to get art of him...or should i continue building him?


I say it's best to finalize them, both storywise and design wise, story helps build and structure how your character will act and look.
And design adds to let you base your character based on those story and events, although technically not requried since if you have a design, you don't 100% need a story, but I find it better to have one.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I heard vore came as soon as I could be bothered to.
> 
> 
> Hmm, technically you shouldn't worry about "is it easy to draw?" you should more worry about "Can someone visualize him".
> ...


hmmm i honestly didn't think if this other stuff...someone posted a form on a thread i made to try and get a better ref. should i post everything there?


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I heard vore came as soon as I could be bothered to.
> 
> 
> Hmm, technically you shouldn't worry about "is it easy to draw?" you should more worry about "Can someone visualize him".
> ...


well everybody i'm nearly finished


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 21, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> I heard vore came as soon as I could be bothered to.
> 
> 
> Hmm, technically you shouldn't worry about "is it easy to draw?" you should more worry about "Can someone visualize him".
> ...


i..uh..included more vore options for him


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 22, 2019)

whelp i almost finished him. just need some actual art of him


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 22, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> hmmm i honestly didn't think if this other stuff...someone posted a form on a thread i made to try and get a better ref. should i post everything there?


It's whatever. I'm just here to help and offer suggestions/advice.



canislupis666 said:


> well everybody i nearly finished i think. just the way he eats people is...uh..yeah (i'm sorry in advance)


Someone: So, Likeok how does your fursona vore people?
Me: Yes.



canislupis666 said:


> i..uh..included more vore options for him


More vore options is nice, ik a lot of peeps who prefer a certain vore type, and others who prefer another, it's nice to have both, although don't feel forced to have everything unless you really do want it.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 22, 2019)

Someone: So, Likeok how does your fursona vore people?
Me: Yes.


More vore options is nice, ik a lot of peeps who prefer a certain vore type, and others who prefer another, it's nice to have both, although don't feel forced to have everything unless you really do want it. [/QUOTE]
i just wasn't comfortable saying i want him to do C.V. and A.V. at the time, then i realized i don't care if people don't like that. i put in the effort, i'll do as i please with him.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 22, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> Someone: So, Likeok how does your fursona vore people?
> Me: Yes.
> 
> 
> More vore options is nice, ik a lot of peeps who prefer a certain vore type, and others who prefer another, it's nice to have both, although don't feel forced to have everything unless you really do want it.


i just wasn't comfortable saying i want him to do C.V. and A.V. at the time, then i realized i don't care if people don't like that. i put in the effort, i'll do as i please with him.[/QUOTE]
i don't mean to sound rude by the way.


----------



## MissNook (Oct 22, 2019)

It's your character, I don't see why it would be rude to make him the way you want.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 22, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> i just wasn't comfortable saying i want him to do C.V. and A.V. at the time, then i realized i don't care if people don't like that. i put in the effort, i'll do as i please with him.


i don't mean to sound rude by the way.[/QUOTE]
It's fine, the truth is, it's YOUR fursona, this guy is going to represent the face of you.
When people see or watch you type, whenever it's on the forums or an RP post, that character is who you are and it's done how you want it.
If you want him to do everything, so be it. If you want him to do certain things, that's also up to you. : )

I just hope I don't come off as an ass.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 22, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> i don't mean to sound rude by the way.


It's fine, the truth is, it's YOUR fursona, this guy is going to represent the face of you.
When people see or watch you type, whenever it's on the forums or an RP post, that character is who you are and it's done how you want it.
If you want him to do everything, so be it. If you want him to do certain things, that's also up to you. : )

I just hope I don't come off as an ass.[/QUOTE]
nah bud you're good and helpful cuz i ended up giving him a tail maw cuz of you. i'm just new and trying to come to terms with everthing.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 22, 2019)

MissNook said:


> It's your character, I don't see why it would be rude to make him the way you want.


nah i just said the rude thing because i felt like i was being a smidge rude to smexy.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 23, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> nah bud you're good and helpful cuz i ended up giving him a tail maw cuz of you. i'm just new and trying to come to terms with everthing.


Happy to help. >w>



canislupis666 said:


> nah i just said the rude thing because i felt like i was being a smidge rude to smexy.


It was fine, just the rude thing made me think I was being an asshole before or somethin'


----------



## Keefur (Oct 23, 2019)

Just bear in mind, when you make your character, that if you are going to be presenting this character in "public" ie places available to minors, that you want your character to be no worse than PG and preferably G rated.  As everyone above has said, please yourself with your design.  It's OK to ask for ideas, but it comes off kind of weird if you start asking "is this OK to do this or that" questions, unless you are genuinely concerned about how people will accept your character.  If you send me some basics, I can knock together something for you.  I'm not the best artist in the Fandom, by any means, but I sometimes crank stuff out for those, like you, who genuinely need that first piece of art, if I have the time available.  I do have a little time this week as I was supposed to go out of town and plans got changed.  If you have your description ready, and want me to take a wag at it, just open a conversation with me and send me the description.


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 23, 2019)

okie dokie i think i'm gonna open a new thread to start over fresh and properly introduce my boy without looking like a hot mess whenever i get a original pic.


----------

